# Will my oranda be okay?



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
Next week is spring break for my school, so I won't be allowed into the dorms for 8 days. In my dorm i have a 5 gallon tank with just one fancy red oranda or something like that(I know the tank isn't proper size, it's just temporary location, it needed a home) My question is will my fish be okay in my dorm if i leave it there over the break? I would plan on leaving the filter on the whole time, lights off in the aquarium, but is near a window, and a vacation feeder inside. Do you guys think this would be okay? I know i could just take the tank home, but this seems like extra stress for a fish that is just getting back to full health, so would like to avoid extra stress if possible. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, should be fine. Especially with an auto feeder. We left our fishies for almost that long with feeder blocks and they were OK. 
Since we have so many fish now, we have a friend take care of them when we leave. But with one goldfish, it'll be alright.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

before u go do a large water change....say 60%. make sure the tank has sufficient aeriation as well and you should be good.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright thanks, i've had many fish but this is my first goldfish so wasn't sure. would hate to come back the next week and find him floating. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

It will be ok in that with an auto feeder as they are usually rather hardy. I am assuming that your Oranda is quite small so a 5 gallon tank is ok. However, if you want to keep it for it's entire life (with no other goldfish) you're going to need a 20 gallon tank or larger.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

ya i'm well aware i need a larger tank. What happened is my local petsmart got it. and it was damaged, missing an eye and its pectoral fin on the same side. they don't sell anything if it has a known problem, and they needed someone to take him so i gladly took him in. the home is temporary no worries.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

timmo2009 said:


> ya i'm well aware i need a larger tank. What happened is my local petsmart got it. and it was damaged, missing an eye and its pectoral fin on the same side. they don't sell anything if it has a known problem, and they needed someone to take him so i gladly took him in. the home is temporary no worries.


I commend you on the rescue. If you do have the money then I suggest a 55 gallon tank. You could fit 4-5 in there and I find it fascinating how goldfish interact.


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

haha notice the sentence above about living in a dorm... therefore no extra money for a large tank for myself lol but my older brother is planning on taking my buddy off my hands this summer, unless i do happen to mangle enough money together for a goldfish tank of my own.


----------

